# Sanctuary of Las Lajas: antediluvian mudflood cathedral?



## runfox (Nov 30, 2020)

Here's a new video I did on the Sanctuary of Las Lajas, an amazing Cathedral that has all the signs of mduflood & antiquitech. The official story surrounding Las Lajas is skecthy, and the evidence for its construction is very slim and what does exist is not very convincing.

Check it out and let me know your thoughts:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF8MPJ0x3Xk&t=1s_


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 30, 2020)

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/who-built-the-cathedral-of-las-lajas-colombia.794/https://stolenhistory.net/threads/who-built-the-cathedral-of-las-lajas-colombia.2712/


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 30, 2020)

Nice job.
I wonder if a Ley Line is running along that river? (Running water is highly electromagnetic).
It might explain why they went to such extraordinary lengths to build a cathedral there.
Beautiful!


----------



## runfox (Nov 30, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Nice job.
> I wonder if a Ley Line is running along that river? (Running water is highly electromagnetic).
> It might explain why they went to such extraordinary lengths to build a cathedral there.
> Beautiful!


Not sure about Ley Line but wouldn't surprise me, many cathedrals are built on much older temple sites/sacred areas that exist on Ley line vortices. I also know water was integral to old world design, for example the Machine of Marley, the pyramids, Champs de Elysee, countless star forts, etc. Many wonderous buildings have water incorporated into the designs


----------



## Scott Freeman (Dec 2, 2020)

Oh, they've restored it since the pictures I last saw...and the cover up is nearly done.  They've finished painting/staining the undersides of the bridge spans that used to show that distinctive red/white horizontal striped lower architecture.  You can just barely see the stripes in this shot at 9:50


----------



## runfox (Dec 3, 2020)

Scott Freeman said:


> Oh, they've restored it since the pictures I last saw...and the cover up is nearly done.  They've finished painting/staining the undersides of the bridge spans that used to show that distinctive red/white horizontal striped lower architecture.  You can just barely see the stripes in this shot at 9:50


This is extremely interesting and valuable info!


----------

